# blasc 3 Verbindung fehlgeschlagen. Es sind mehrere Stammelemente vorhanden. Zeile 2, Position 2



## whiteagle (22. September 2018)

Hallo,

 

das Tool startet zwar, aber ein Login ist nicht möglich. Anbei das Fehler-Protokoll.


```
2018-09-22 10:07:18,398 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.ServerInterface.Blasc3ServerInterface [(null)] - Blasc Interface error. Reason: Es sind mehrere Stammelemente vorhanden. Zeile 2, Position 2..
System.Xml.XmlException: Es sind mehrere Stammelemente vorhanden. Zeile 2, Position 2.
   bei System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)
   bei System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseDocumentContent()
   bei System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadNode(Boolean skipOverWhitespace)
   bei System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadDocSequence(XmlDocument parentDoc)
   bei System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(XmlReader reader)
   bei System.Xml.XmlDocument.Load(TextReader txtReader)
   bei Program.Blasc3.ServerInterface.Blasc3ServerInterface.streamDownloader_DownloadStreamCompleted(Object sender, DownloadDataCompletedEventArgs e)
2
```


----------



## Timanou (22. September 2018)

Selbiges Problem bei mir.

Gerade instaliert & kein Login möglich:

 

Verbindung fehlgeschlagen: Es sind mehrere Stammelemente vorhanden.

Zeile 2, Position 2

 

Selbst mit neuen Accountdaten nicht machbar...

 

Wäre super nett wenn da jemand eine Lösung für hätte...


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2018)

Mh, da ist wohl beim Update am Donnerstag was schief gelaufen. Ich schaue mal.


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2018)

So, sollte wieder gehen.  Ggfs. BLASC3 neu starten.

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## whiteagle (24. September 2018)

Super, funktioniert wieder. Danke!


----------



## Skatsim (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich dachte schon, das Teil wäre längst nicht mehr in Gebrauch. Letzte Version ist von 2010!!!

Konnte mich zwar einloggen - aber auch nach über einer Woche Spiel in WoW oder D3 tut sich

nix - keinerlei Aktivitäten verzeichnet. Es registriert die Spiele also quasi gar nicht.

Was tun?


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2018)

Lange nicht mehr geprüft, ob sich an den Erkennungen der Spiele was geändert hat.

WoW müsste mittlerweile nur noch WoW.exe als Erkennungsmerkmal haben, die separate WoW-64.exe ist ja raus geflogen.

 

Bei Diablo 3 fehlte bisher die Erkennung für Diablo III64.exe - Ist aber jetzt nachgetragen.


----------

